# Money and Separation



## oceanblue (Feb 23, 2009)

My ex and i were common law for eleven years, in november 2008 we had an arguement about christmas gifts and how we couldnt afford to buy any till the week before, the arguement escalated to the point where he told me to get out of his life, and the hell out of his house. So from that day on i made arrangements to stay at a friends house and did this for three months until an housing opportunity came along. So Feb 1 2009 my kids and i packed up and moved in.
The whole time all this was happening, I begged my ex to allow us to stay, and try to work it out.. he kept saying we cant, and that he is going to lose the house, because he is in debt in credit cards alone for 20 000.00 and the owes 100 000.00 on the house since he had taken on two mortgages... he also told me that we have been arguing for years about all sorts of stuff, and that I didnt trust him and was tired of being miserable, but two years ago he came home with two hickeys on his neck and told me it was from shaving.....for two years it was the main focus on most of the arguements,and not to mention alot of verbal and emotional abuse was taken from him, he just seemed to know how to hurt my feelings,, but i did deal with it, because i stayed

What i m worried about is that now that we have moved, he first mentioned that he would fix up the house and rent out a room to gain some money to fix it up,, now he says there is no way he can save the house it will have to be sold...

I m having a hard time with all this,, because i feel that i am blamed for his debts,, but i did contribute alot to the house, i made the house into a home, i bought alot, while he paid the bills, I just want my home back,, why is it ok for him to stay there and me and the kids had to move,, what if hes lieing about selling the house?? what happens then?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Who's name is the morgage in?

draconis


----------



## oceanblue (Feb 23, 2009)

His name is on the deed,, and both of the mortgages his name is on , and i have signed but those were done in 2001 and the other in 2006,,how does that help me,, I m the guarantor, but he said those have since been paid off


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a lawyer check it out, your credit might be at risk. Since you moved out the courts might consider it that you left the property.

If you had been receiving mail at the house legally he would have had to go to court to make you leave or he would have had or need a reason for a restraining order.

draconis


----------

